# Mathews Z7



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Does anyone here have the new Z7. If you do tell me what you think about it. Or if you have shot one tell me how they shoot.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

I have one, I like it but I like my XT better, XT shoots better IMO but it is a great bow....Great draw all the way to the wall, smooth shooting and has no vibration at all, I would say shoot it if i were you, you will probably buy it!


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

have shot one many times. imo the smoothest bow i have ever shot. absolutely no vibration, extremely quiet and very accurate


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I have shot one several times and can't justify the price of one over a used drenalin


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't have one but I am saving up for one. I shot one a couple of weekends ago and I am sold on that bow! It is very quiet and has a very smooth draw and has a pretty solid back wall. The grip just feels right in my hand better than the regular Mathews inline grip and it is extremely quiet. When pulled the release trigger, I heard the arrow thump the target and Ihad that feeling of, "did i just shoot?" My hand was motionless and I didn't notice any vibration or hand shock when the bow was shot, I shot it about 5-6 more times not believeing that I didn't feel any vibration or hand shock, I walked out of that archery shop knowing that I will be earning up and working hard for the money to go and get myself a new Mathews Z7. I love the no hand shock or vibration, quiet shot, smooth draw, and the fact that it is faster but you don't sacrifice anything for the little extra speed and I like that it is a little lighter weight and is shorter than my Switchback, and I'm growing on the look of the bow at first I didn't like the looks of it but now I really like the new riser design. You should still shoot one and decide for yourself but imo I really really really............ like that Z7!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

MY dad said that possibly i might b able to save up and get one next year... i want to shoot one sometime and see if its all its cracked up to be (i'm sure it is )


----------



## bassplayer78758 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Z7*

Check out other post about the Z7...prices are crazy depending on where you are, lowest price so far...699.00, have been quoted 875.00.


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you all for your input...At least it is good to see that everyone likes it...I am going this weekend to go and shoot one and i will let you know how i like it.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

whitetailfreak1 said:


> Thank you all for your input...At least it is good to see that everyone likes it...I am going this weekend to go and shoot one and i will let you know how i like it.


If you're not prepared to buy one ten i would consider not shooting one yet!
I made that mistake and now i am saving up and chomping at the bit:slice: to get one for myself!


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Well Boys, you were right!!!!!!! I went and shot it... and somehow it was with me when i left. And all I have to say is that it is going to get expensive to shoot this bow...... Because within the first 50 shots i robin hooded two arrows. But i guess that is a good thing. I am very happy with the bow and i cant wait to shoot it at our leauge on tuesday.:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

whitetailfreak1 said:


> Well Boys, you were right!!!!!!! I went and shot it... and somehow it was with me when i left. And all I have to say is that it is going to get expensive to shoot this bow...... Because within the first 50 shots i robin hooded two arrows. But i guess that is a good thing. I am very happy with the bow and i cant wait to shoot it at our leauge on tuesday.:smile::smile::smile:


We want pictures! :darkbeer:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> We want pictures! :darkbeer:


+1 to that!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

It's a great bow but not big enough difference in feel or draw to justify it over any other bow 


It definetly a shooter though


----------



## shooterspal (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a new one and have not took it out of the bow box since the dealer showed it to me and I just took it home and put it in my bow closit . I need to saleit and thats the reason I don't want to rig it up and shoot it . David .


----------



## shooterspal (Jan 17, 2006)

*My Z7*

I have a new one and have not took it out of the bow since the dealer showed it to me and I just took it home and put it in my bow closit . I need to sale it and thats the reason I don't want to rig it up and shoot it . David .


----------



## MuzzyHunter09 (Dec 6, 2009)

i have the new z7 n i love it but dont go on our words.its ur opinion that counts. u have to go out n shoot 1 urself n see how u like it.n plzz dont just get it because every1 else has because i did that 1 to many times.make sure u shoot as many bow possible. good luck


----------



## doublemiss (Jul 24, 2009)

z7=bad arse


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have $200 right now at the moment and I'm selling my older guitar for about $150-$200 and I've been working for my dad on Fridays and whenever he has work that I can do, like with a shovel and rake, just hand work. Each day I am more eager to get a Z7 and I really want to get one soon so I can take it out to Colorado with me and elk hunt with it!


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

i am getting a job this summer and my shristmas money i wll probably have enough money to still keep my reezen and get another 2011 bow!


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

i had one for about 4 days. Hated the draw on it, started out so stiff and just got worse. Im just not a short ATA solocam bow kinda guy i guess. Strictly a hunting bow IMO


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I only bowhunt except I occasionally shoot a little bit of competition, this weekend I'm going to the local gun club to shoot at their 3-d bow shoot they have every 3rd saturday if I don't go up to the hunting camp.

I'm keeping my switchback as a back-up bow when I get a Z7 because its nice to have an extra bow just in case something happens to one of them and yopu don't have to repair or replace what got broke or damaged but instead simply pull out the other bow and fix the other one later. I've had those situations wher it would have benn nice to have had a back-up bow.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

pulled one at the shop yesterday. i normally can pull 60 lbs but its a little difficult.

when i pulled the z7 it felt like i was pulling 50 thats how smooth they are. im definitely gonna get one this summer. would be a great hunting/ 3d bow


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

bdwhitetalhunt said:


> pulled one at the shop yesterday. i normally can pull 60 lbs but its a little difficult.
> 
> when i pulled the z7 it felt like i was pulling 50 thats how smooth they are. im definitely gonna get one this summer. would be a great hunting/ 3d bow


idk what was up with mine then because i can shoot a M6 at 70 but i thought the Z7 was tough at 65


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

bdwhitetalhunt said:


> pulled one at the shop yesterday. i normally can pull 60 lbs but its a little difficult.
> 
> when i pulled the z7 it felt like i was pulling 50 thats how smooth they are. im definitely gonna get one this summer. would be a great hunting/ 3d bow


Before you get one, try a drenalin. Feel about the same and the dren will save you a good chunk of money



Hoyt1021 said:


> idk what was up with mine then because i can shoot a M6 at 70 but i thought the Z7 was tough at 65


I think the same thing. A 70lb monster is all as smooth as the z7 if not more


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't like that the monster has a rough draw, my grandfather has one and he likes his and it's really quiet, but I'm still sold on the Z7


----------

